# choosing the right catfish...



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been looking for a small cleaner fish to help out with my guppy tank. A friend visited a show breeder who had a cory in every single tank.

I looked into cories, but they don't eat algae, only fallen feed. I don't have an algae epidemic, but some help would be nice. I have tried reducing light hours, more frequent water changes, less frequent water changes, etc. Nothing seems to phase it either way. Just keeps the same pace.

I don't want a pleco, they get way too big and, from what I've read, can attach to other fish and indulge a carnivorous streak now and then.

A nice lady at the local LFS recommended an oto. I looked them up online and they sound very fragile to any changing conditions such as any move to/from the store, etc.

Also, there are reports of them eating small protein items. My guppies typically don't eat their fry, would oto's?

Any better choice? (I don't want my Java ferns to be eaten up either)

Thanks!
Bye for now,


David


----------



## totally_vacant (Jul 6, 2008)

_A nice lady at the local LFS recommended an oto. I looked them up online and they sound very fragile to any changing conditions such as any move to/from the store, etc._

I certainly have not found this to be the case. I find them to be quite hardy little things. Everyone (or very nearly everyone) who has a planted tank has at least a few of these in there. Get one for every 10 gallons (at least) and they'll get right to work on your algae. But I don't think they'll scavenge much.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

ottos are cheap, active and do a fair job.
They do like quality water conditions. Very seldom breed in an aquarium. Just like any other fish, they like to be fed too.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've also had good experiences with Oto's. Not fragile that I've seen and I've put my fish through some 'stuff' in the past.

-Dave


----------

